# JavaFX 1.0 Released



## stev.glasow (5. Dez 2008)

http://www.javafx.com/



> JavaFX ist als auf Java basierende Konkurrenz zu Techniken wie Adobes Flash und Microsofts Silverlight konzipiert. Entwickler können damit Rich Internet Applications erstellen und 2D- und 3D-Grafiken kombinieren. Um JavaFX einzusetzen, gibt es ein Plug-in für die Sun-IDE NetBeans. Programmiert wird mit JavaFX Script. Bibliotheken und Webservices gehören ebenfalls zur JavaFX-Entwicklungsplattform.


http://www.golem.de/0812/63942.html


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Dez 2008)

geht bei jemanden das video? krieg den ganzen tag immer nur nen "We're sorry, this video can not be played" die beispiele laufen auch nur zur hälfte.


----------



## Quaxli (6. Dez 2008)

Das Video läuft bei mir problemlos.


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Dez 2008)

war ja fast klar. hast du 6.0.10 oder 6.0.11? 






[edit]ach egal jetzt , schau's mir nen anderes mal an.


----------



## Quaxli (6. Dez 2008)

Lohnt sich aber nicht. Ist eigentlich nur Gelaber. Wenn Du auf Demos oder ähnliches hoffst, wirst Du enttäuscht.


----------



## thE_29 (10. Dez 2008)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch zum Einstieg?


----------



## mahe (10. Dez 2008)

Das ist wirklich eine lustige Sache.
Damit habe ich jetzt an zwei Nachmittagen einen Prototypen eines Programms erstellt welches ich schon seit fast einem Jahr machen wollte. So ist Programmieren wirklich lustig :applaus: 

Zum Einstieg reichen eigentlich folgende Links:
http://java.sun.com/javafx/1/tutorials/core/
http://java.sun.com/javafx/1/docs/api/
http://jfx.wikia.com/wiki/Planet_JFX_Wiki
(vorausgesetzt man spricht schon etwas Java oder ähnliches)


----------



## vogella (15. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

wer gerne bei Eclipse bleibt kann auch das neue Eclipse Plug-in (von Sun;-) ) nutzen:

JavaFx mit Eclipse - Tutorial 

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

